# الحياة الزوجية فى سفر نشيد الأنشاد



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

1

    بدء الحياة الزوجية

    ما أن دعت الكنيسة عريسها للنزول إليها ليأكل من جنته التي في داخلها، المملوءة من أغراس روحه القدوس، والمرتويه من ينبوع المعمودية المقدس، حتى استجاب لدعوتها فورًا بغير تردد، قائلاً:

    "قَدْ نَزلّت إِلى جَنَّتِي يَا أُخْتِي الْعَرُوسُ،

    قَطَفْتُ مُرِّي مَعَ أطِايبِي،

    أَكَلْتُ شَهْدِي (خبزي) [143] مَعَ عَسَلِي،

    شَرِبْتُ خَمْرِي مَعَ لَبَنِي،

    كُلُوا أَيُّهَا الأَصْحَابُ، اشْرَبُوا، وَاسْكَرُوا أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ" [١].

    لقد أسرع بالنزول إلى جنته بغير تردد، لأن الدعوة هنا جاءت مطابقة لمشيئته، فوجدت استجابة سريعة في عيني الله. لقد دعته للنزول إلى جنته، التي يشتهي أن ينزل إليها على الدوام. فإن كان الرب منذ الأزل قد أعد أحداث الخلاص حتى صارت موضوع لذته وسروره بالرغم مما حملته من خزي وآلام وموت كقول الرسول بولس: "من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه أحتمل الصليب مستهينًا بالخزي" (عب ١٢: 3)، فإن عروسه تدعوه أن ينزل إلى ذات البستان الذي دخله ليلة آلامه، وإلى ذاك الذي فيه وضع جسده في القبر. تدعوه أن يراها وهي تكمل نقائص شدائده في جسمها (كو ١: ٢٤)، أي تشاركه آلامه وصلبه ودفنه، لهذا لا يتردد الرب في قوله: "قطفت مُرّي مع أطيابي"...  وكأن أحداث الخلاص صارت حية وممتدة في حياة أولاده!

    ويرى الأب روفينوس[144] أن الجنة هنا ليست إلاَّ الموضع الذي صلب فيه الرب، حيث يعلن الحكيم أن العريس يشرب الخمر ممتزجًا بالمرّ، الذي قُدم للرب في لحظات صلبه.

    لقد قبل الرب الدعوة فورًا إذ وجد كل ما للعروس إنما يخصه، فلقبها هو جنته، وهي أخته وعروسه، وفي داخلها وجد مرّ وأطيابه وشهده وعسله وخمره ولبنه. وجد ثمار روحه القدوس في داخلها فأسرع إليها، ولم يجد في داخلها أجرة إثم أو أجرة زانية أو غير ذلك من الأمور التي لا يقبلها إذ يقول: "لا تدخل أجرة زانية ولا ثمن كلب إلى بيت الرب إلهك عن نذر ما لأنهما كليهما رجس لدى الرب إلهك" (تث ٢٣: ١٨).

    قبل أن يشرح القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص ما بداخل الجنة، تساءل:

    "من هو هذا الذي تدعوه للوليمة التي أعدتها"

    إنه ذاك الذي منه وبه كل شيء كائن (1 كو ١: ١٧)، الذي يُعطي عونًا لكل أحد في حين حسن (لو ١٢: ٤٣)، الذي يفتح يده فيشبع كل حيّ بالبركة (مز ١٤٤: ١٦)، الذي ينزل بكونه الخبز السماوي (يو ٦: ١٤)، واهبًا الحياة للعالم، يسكب من عنده وحده حياة على كل الخليقة.

    هذا هو الذي أعدت له العروس مائدتها، أما المائدة فهي جنة مغروسة أشجار حية. وأما الأشجار فهي نحن، والثمر الذي نقدمه هو نفوسنا، وذلك كقوله عندما أخذ كمال ناسوتيتنا: "طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة أبي" (يو ٤: ٣٤). أما غاية إرادته الإلهية فواضحة، إذ يُريد أن الجميع يخلصون وإلى معرفة الحق يقبلون (١ تي ٢: ٤).

    إذن، الطعام المعد هو خلاصنا، والثمر هو إرادتنا الحرة التي تقدم لله "نفوسنا"، كأنها ثمر يُجنى من الغصن.

    يليق بنا أيضًا أن نتأمل العروس التي تمتعت قبلاً بثمر التفاح، قائلة: "ثمرته حلوة لحلقي" (نش ٢: ٣)، أما الآن فقد صارت هي نفسها حلوة، صارت ثمرة ناضجة تُقدم للكرام ينعم بها.

    أما العبارة "لينزل حبيبي" [١]، فهي مثابة طلب في تعبيره يماثل الصلاة: "ليتقدس أسمك" و "لتكن مشيئتك". فكما أن تكوين هاتين العبارتين يحمل صلاة هكذا تصلي العروس قائلة: "لينزل (خليلي)" معلنة لله فيض ثمر كمالها.

    نزوله يستلزم عمل محبته الإلهية، إذ لا نقدر نحن أن نرتفع إلى العلي ما لم يقف الرب عند المتواضعين ويرفع الودعاء (مز ١٤٦ (١٤٧): ٦).

    فلكي ترتفع النفس إلى السماء تطلب عون الله العالي، متوسلة إليه أن ينزل من عظمته، ويتحد بنا هنا نحن الذين أسفل.

    لقد جاءت الإجابة خلال النبي هكذا: "حينئذ تدعو...  فيقول هأنذا" (إش ٥٨: ٩)، بل وقبلما ترفع العروس صلاتها يسمع طلبتها ويصغي إلى استعداد قلبها (مز ١٠: ١٧ الترجمة السبعينية).

    إنه يأتي إلى جنته...  ويقطف أطيابها المملوءة من ثمر فضائلها، عندئذ يتحدث عن تمتعه بالوليمة وتلذذه بها قائلاً: لعروسه: "قد نزلت إلى جنتي يا أختي العروس...".

    القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص[145]

    إنه ينزل إلى القلب ويسكن فيه ويستريح، يقطف مُرّه مع أطيابه...  أي يجني ثمار الصليب (المرّ) مع بركات قبره المقدس (الأطياب). يرى كأس مرّنا إنما هو كأسه، والأطياب التي نكفن نحن بها إنما هي أطياب تكفينه...  يرانا حاملين صليبه ومدفونين معه عن العالم.

    في داخلنا يأكل شهده وعسله، وكأنه قد دخل أرض الموعد التي تفيض لبنًا وعسلاً. يأكل ذات النوعين من الطعام "الشهد والعسل" اللذين أكل منهما مع تلاميذه بعد قيامته مبرهنًا بطرق كثيرة أنه حيّ قائم من الأموات يبقى عاملاً وسط كنيسته.

    يجد كل ما في قلبنا حلو وشهي كالشهد والعسل.

    يشرب أيضًا خمره أي حبه الذي سكبه فينا بروحه القدوس، مع لبنه غير الغاش أي النقاوة والطهارة...

    عندئذ يدعو أصحابه وأحباءه أن يدخلوا معه جنته الخاصة لكي يشبعوا ويفرحوا بعروسه، فمن هم هؤلاء الأصحاب والأحباء؟ إنهم السمائيون الذين يفرحون بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارًا لا يحتاجون إلى توبة (لو ١٥: ٧). هؤلاء يدخلون مع الرب القلب لا ليملكوا بل كجند الملك السماوي، أصدقاء العريس، قائلين مع القديس يوحنا المعمدان: "من له العروس فهو العريس، وأما صديق العريس الذي يقف ويسمعه فيفرح فرحًا من أجل صوت العريس" (يو ٣: ٢٩).

    فيما يلي مقتطفات من أقوال الآباء عن هؤلاء الأصدقاء وعملهم في القلب:

    *    
    القلب هو قصر المسيح، فيه يدخل الملك لكي يستريح، ومعه الملائكة وأرواح القديسين، هناك يقطن ويتمشى وفي داخله يقيم مملكته!

    القديس مقاريوس الكبير[146]

    * إنه لا يقف بمفرده بل يذهب قدامه الملائكة قائلين: "ارفعوا أيها الرؤساء أبوابكم" أية أبواب هذه؟ تلك التي يترنم بها المرتل في موضع آخر قائلاً: "افتحوا ليّ أبواب البرّ" (مز ١٩: ١).

    إذن افتحوا أبوابكم للمسيح كي يدخل فيكم،

    افتحوا أبواب الطهارة، أبواب الشجاعة، أبواب الحكمة.

    صدقوا رسالة الملائكة: ارفعوا أبوابكم الدهرية ليدخل ملك المجد، رب الصباؤوت (الجنود).

    القديس أمبروسيوس[147]

    إذن لنفتح القلب لله وملائكته، ليكون في داخلنا فرح سماوي.

    <<



    2
    ظلال في الحياة الزوجية

    "أَنَا نَائِمَةٌ وَقَلْبِي مُسْتَيْقِظٌ،

    صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي (قريبي) قَارِعاً:

    اِفْتَحِي، اِفْتَحِي لِيّ يَا أُخْتِي يَا حَبِيبَتِي يَا حَمَامَتِي يَا كَامِلَتِي،

    لأَنَّ رَأْسِي امْتَلأَ مِنَ الطَّلِّ،

    وَقُصَصِي مِنْ نَدَى اللَّيْلِ.

    قَدْ خَلَعْتُ ثَوْبِي فَكَيْفَ أَلْبِسُهُ؟

    قَدْ غَسَلْتُ رِجْلَيَّ فَكَيْفَ أُوَسِّخُهُمَا؟" [٢-٣].

    يا لها من صورة دقيقة للمعاملات المتبادلة بين الله والإنسان. فقد عاش الإنسان زمانًا طويلاً وهو مسترخي ومهملاً خلاصه بالرغم من كل الإمكانيات التي قدمها له الله ليكون متيقظًا. لقد أراد الله أن يجعله ابنًا للنور والنهار، لكن الإنسان أصر أن يحول زمان غربته كله ليلاً يقضيه نائمًا حتى وإن كان قلبه متيقظًا.

    لقد أعطى الله للبشرية الناموس الطبيعي ييقظ قلبهم حتى أنهم بلا عذر، لكنهم "لما عرفوا الله لم يُمجدوه أو يشكروه كإله بل حمقوا في أفكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي. وبينما هم يزعمون أنهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء، وأبدلوا مجد الله الذي لا يفنى بشبه صورة الإنسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات" (رو 1: ٢١-٢٣).

    وأعطاهم الناموس المكتوب، لكنهم إذ أخطئوا في الناموس فبالناموس سقطوا تحت الدينونة، "لأن ليس الذين يسمعون الناموس هم أبرار عند الله بل الذين يعملون بالناموس هم يبررون" (رو ٢: ١٣)، فالناموس المقدس أو الوصية المقدسة والعادلة والصالحة أعلنت ليّ الخطية وكشفتها فعاشت الخطية ومت أنا (رو ٧).

    وأرسل الله أنبياءه، لكن ماذا فعلت البشرية بهم؟ يقول الرب نفسه: "يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها، كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا؟!" (مت ٢٣: ٣٧).

    وأخيرًا "صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي قَارِعاً"...  نزل "كلمة الله" نفسه إلى الإنسان يقرع باب قلبه...  يقف أمام النفس يرجوها أن تفتح له. نزل شمس البرّ ودخل زماننا الذي جعلناه

    ليلاً، لكي يُضئ علينا نحن الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت، فنقوم من غفلتنا!

    لعل الحديث هنا خاص بالنفس التي دعت المسيا عريسًا لها، لكنها عادت فاسترخت في حبه. غلبها النوم ولم تقدر أن تسهر معه في ليلة آلامه، مع أن قلبها مسكن الروح القدس فيه حياة، يؤنبها! لقد فترت في حبها له، لكن الله محب البشر يرى قلبها متيقظًا فلا يكف عن أن ينزل إلى بابها يدعوها: "اِفْتَحِي، اِفْتَحِي لِيّ يَا أُخْتِي، يَا خَليِلتيّ، يَا حَمَامَتِي، يَا كَامِلَتِي..."

    صوت الحبيب هنا يُعاتب في رقة، فلا يجرح مشاعر القلب، بل يشجع عروسه فيدعوها أخته وخليلته وحمامته وكاملته... مع أنها تغط في نومها! لا ينتهرها ولا يوبخها بل يعطيها رجاءً ويشجعها.

    أما تكراره السؤال: "اِفْتَحِي، اِفْتَحِي لِيّ..." فربما يوضح الدعوة المتكررة للبشرية في العهدين، القديم والجديد، فإن الله لم يتغير، ولا دعوته قد تغيرت، إذ يطلب أن ينفتح له القلب ويقبله!.

    وفي تكرار الدعوة أيضًا إعلان عن كمال حرية النفس، فهو الخالق والسيد والملك لكنه لا يقتحم النفس إتقحامًا، إنما يتوسل إليها أن تنفتح له...  ففي سفر الرؤيا نراه يقول "هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع، إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه وهو معي" (رؤ ٣: ٢٠)، حتى عندما تقدم إلى تلاميذه ماشيًا على البحر وسط الهياج الشديد لم يقتحم سفينتهم بل يقول الإنجيلي: "فرضوا أن يقبلوه في السفينة" (يو ٦: ٢٠).

    لقد أستخدم القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي هذا الحديث الودي للسيد المسيح نحو النفس البشرية في كتابه "تاريخ الأريوسيين" كحجة ضد استخدامهم العنف قائلاً[148]: [إذ  يأتي (الرب) لكل أحد لا يلزمه أن يفتح بالقوة، لكنه يقرع الباب قائلاً: "افتحي ليّ يا أختي يا عروسي" فإن فُتح له دخل، وإن تأخر فارقه ولا يدخل. إنه يستخدم الإقناع والنصح عندما يكرز بالحق، ولا يستخدم السيوف والجند. ولكن أي إقناع هذا حين يعم رعب الإمبراطور!؟].

    إنه يقنعها أن تفتح له بالحب، فقد صارت له أختًا وهو أخوها البكر، يقدر أن يعينها. لقد صار "بكرًا بين اخوة كثيرين" (رو ٨: ٣٩) إقتحم باب الموت وحطمه فصار باكورة الراقدين (١ كو ١٥: ٢٠)...  لتفتح قلبها لذاك الذي فتح لها باب الحياة!

    يعود فيرجوها أن تفتح بحق الصداقة القوية بينهما إذ يدعوها "خليلته" وهذا هو اللقب الذي دعى به إبراهيم أب المؤمنين (٢ أي ٢٠: ٧، إش ٤١: ٨، مع ٢: ٢٣). إن كان الله قد فتح أسرار قلبه لخليله إبراهيم، قائلاً: "هل أخفي عن إبراهيم ما أنا أفعله؟!" (تك ١٨: ١٧)...  فكم بالحري يليق بالمؤمن وقد صار خليلاً لله أن يفتح قلبه بالكامل له.

    إنه يجتذبها لفتح أبواب قلبها بدعوته إياها "حمامته"، إذ حملت "الروح القدس" الذي نزل على شكل حمامة في داخلها، فصار لها القدرة على فتح قلبها.

    وأخيرًا يُشجعها على ذلك بكونها "الكاملة" التي بلا عيب، فلا تقدر أن تغلق الباب في وجهه.

    هكذا يتعامل الله معنا، فيوصينا لا خلال أوامر أو نواه بل بإعلان حبه وصداقته، ويوضح لنا مركزنا بالنسبة له، ويكشف لنا إمكانيات روحه القدوس العامل فينا، ويشجعنا خلال ما بلغنا إليه!

    أخيرًا يتوسل إليها بكونه "حامل الآلام والأحزان" من أجلها، إذ يقول لها:

    "لأَنَّ رَأْسِي امْتَلأَ مِنَ الطَّلِّ،

    وَقُصَصِي مِنْ نَدَى اللَّيْلِ" [٢].

    إن كنت قد جعلتي زمانك ليلاً بلا نهار، فصارت حياتك نومًا، فإني بالحب أقتحم الزمن وأدخل إلى هذا الليل لا لأنام بل لأحمل أهوال الليل عنك. بالفعل دخل السيد البستان ليلاً ونام تلاميذه ولم يقدروا أن يسهروا معه ساعة واحدة (مت ٢٦: ٤٠)، أما هو فكان يدخل إلى العمق يتسلم كأس الألم حتى يشربه عن البشرية كلها... في البستان كان "يحزن ويكتئب" (مت ٢٦: ٣٧). كان يصرخ: "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت"، وكانت قطرات العرق تتصبب كالدم!!!

    إنه يُناجيها ويطلب أن تفتح له من أجل ما أحتمله بسببها في تلك الليلة العاصفة الممطرة، فقد امتلأ رأسه من الطل وقصصه من ندى الليل... حمل الغضب الإلهي في جسده، وكما يقول النبي: "أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا، وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا وتَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا" (إش ٥٣: ٤-٥).

    أما هي فقدمت اعتذارات بشرية غير لائقة، وتحدثت بغير اكتراث، فلم تدعوه ربها أو سيدها، ولا حتى نادته باسمه، ولا ذكرت أحد ألقابه، بل قالت:

    "قَدْ خَلَعْتُ ثَوْبِي فَكَيْفَ أَلْبِسُهُ؟!

    قَدْ غَسَلْتُ رِجْلَيَّ فَكَيْفَ أُوَسِّخُهُمَا؟" [٣].

    يا لها من حجج واهية، تقدمها النفس في فتورها الروحي...  أعتذار لعدم فتح القلب لذاك الذي تعلم عنه تمامًا أنه يحبها. أنها صورة للإنسان وقد ضن على نفسه أن يتحمل يسيرًا من التعب لأجل تحقيق اللقاء مع السيد المسيح بالرغم من الكثير الذي دفعه السيد!.

    ما أسهل أن تصنع آذارًا على جسدها وتنتعل حذاءً في قدميها... لكنها انشغلت براحه جسدها عن التمتع بعريسها... تشبهت بهؤلاء الذين قدموا أعذارًا لكي لا يحضروا العرس (مت ٢٢: ٥).

    إن كانت قد خلعت ثوبها، فالسيد المسيح نفسه هو الثوب الأبدي الذي يسترنا، كقول الرسول بولس "قد لبستم المسيح" (غل ٣: ٢٧).

    هذه هي الحلة الأولى التي يُقدمها الآب السماوي للابن الراجع إليه (لو ١٥: ٢٢). هذا هو الثوب المزخرف الذي يُقدم من يد الله كقول زكريا النبي: "قد أذهبت عنك إثمك وألبستك ثيابًا مزخرفة" (زك ٣: ٤).

    إن كانت قد خلعت ثوبها، فهو يعطيها روحه لكي تلبسه، كسرّ حياة فيها، إذ يؤكد على تلاميذه: "ها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبي فأقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي" (لو ٢٤: ٤٩).

    إن كانت قد غسلت رجليها، فلتعلم أن القارع على الباب هو سيدها الذي يتمنطق ويغسل أقدام عروسه (يو ١٣: ٥). هي غسلتهما بمياه برها الذاتي لكي يستريح ضميرها إلى حين، لكن إذ تمتد يدي الرب لغسل قدميها يصير لها راحة في ملكوته الأبدي. لهذا قال الرب لبطرس الرسول: "إن كنت لا أغسلك فليس لك معي نصيب" (يو ١٣: ٨). إذن فلنقم من سرير "الأنا" أو "الذات البشرية" ونتقدم لعريسنا الذي يسترنا بدمه ويلبسنا روحه القدوس، كما يغسل حياتنا الداخلية فنحيا مقدسين له.

    <<



    3
    بالصليب يعود الحب الزوجي

    إن كانت النفس لا تقدر أن تنصت إلى صوت من أحبها الذي أعلن بطرق متنوعة، فقد بقي أن يمد يده المجروحة على الصليب إلى داخل ذهنها فترى آثار جراحات الحب التي احتملها من أجله، فتئن أحشاؤها عليه، قائلة:

    "حَبِيبِي مَدَّ يَدَهُ مِنَ الْكُوَّةِ،

    فَأَنَّتْ عَلَيْهِ أَحْشَائِي،

    قُمْتُ لأَفْتَحَ لِحَبِيبِي،

    وَيَدَايَ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً،

    وَأَصَابِعِي مُرٌّ قَاطِرٌ عَلَى مَقْبَضِ الْقُفْلِ" [٤-٥].

    إذ ضاقت الدنيا في وجه التلاميذ بسبب الخوف أغلقوا الأبواب وأقاموا المتاريس ولم يعلموا أن الأبواب المغلقة لن تمنع الرب المجروح عنهم أن يدخل إليهم ليريهم يديه وجنبه فيفرحون (يو ٢٠: ٢٠). لقد فتح كوة داخلية في قلوبهم ليتلامسوا مع جراحات محبته. وهكذا يمد الرب يده المجروحة خلال الكوة ليكتشف مؤمنوه سرّ محبته فتئن أحشاؤهم عليه. أقول، أن هذه الكوة ليست إلاَّ جنب الرب وجراحاته، من خلالها يمد الرب يد محبته فنكشف أحشاءه الداخلية الملتهبة حبًا، فتئن أحشاؤنا أيضًا... (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى).  أحبنا أولاً لذا نحن أيضًا نحبه.

    وللكوة ذكريات خاصة وردت في العهد القديم حمل بعضها جوانب رمزية لعمل الله الخلاصي في حياة عروسه، نذكر على سبيل المثال:

     1. خلال الكوة أدرك إبيمالك أن رفقة هي زوجة إسحق وليست مجرد أخته (تك ٢٦: ٨١)، وهكذا خلال جراحات الرب تعلن الكنيسة كعروس للمسيح يسوع.

    2. خلال الكوة نزل الجاسوسان من بيت راحاب الذي بحائط السور (يش ٢: ١٥)، وخلالها نزل داود من البيت هاربًا من رسل شاول ونجا (١ صم ١٩: ٢١). خلال الكوة ننزل من كبرياء هذا العالم لنعبر أسواره وننجو من كل مشورات إبليس.

    3. الكوة التي ربطت عليها حبل من خيوط القرمز (يش ٢: ١٢)، والتي من خلالها خلصت راحاب الزانية وكل أهل بيتها إنما هي إشارة إلى جراحات السيد المسيح التي أنقذت جماعة الأمم الفاسدة وكل أولادهم الذين دخلوا الكنيسة، محفوظين في دم الرب الثمين.

    4. كما كانت الكوة علامة للخلاص، فإنها حملت أيضًا إشارة إلى هلاك الشر، فإذ تكحلت إيزابل الملكة الشريرة وزينت رأسها بزينة العالم، أُلقيت من الكوة ولحست الكلاب دمها (٢ مل ٩). وأخزيا الملك الشرير أيضًا الذي اتكل على بعل زبوب إله عقرون وليس على الله الحيّ سقط من الكوة التي في عليته التي في السامرة (٢ مل ١: ٢) فمرض ومات. وفي تسبحة دبورة القاضية، طلبت من أم الملك سيسرا أن تشرف من الكوة (قض ٥: ٢٨) لترى لماذا أبطأت مركبات ابنها عن المجئ ولماذا تأخرت خطوات مراكبه... فقد هلك هو ومركباته.

    5. خلال هذه الكوة تئن أحشاء المؤمنين من أجل محبة الله الخلاصية، بينما يسخر غير المؤمنين بهذه الجراحات، متشبهين بميكال ابنة الملك الشرير شاول، فإنها إذ أشرفت من الكوة ورأت الملك داود يطفر ويرقص أمام الرب احتقرته في قلبها (٢ صم ٦: ١٦، ١ أي ١٥: ٢٩).

    نعود إلى العروس التي تمتعت بيد الرب التي حلت في وسطها فأدركت سرّ صليبه، فتحطم قساوة قلبها الحجري، وقامت لتفتح لحبيبها. لقد صرخت مع الابن الأصغر "أقوم وأذهب إلى أبي" (لو ١٥). أعلنت شوقها لمن أحبها بالرجوع إليه خلال التوبة الصادقة والدموع المُرّة والتنهدات الخالصة، لذا قالت: "َيَدَايَ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً وَأَصَابِعِي مُرٌّ قَاطِرٌ عَلَى مَقْبَضِ الْقُفْلِ".

    يرى القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص[149] أن المرّ يُشير إلى "الموت الذي ماته المسيح عنا"، فقد تلامسنا معه بالتوبة وقبلنا أن نموت معه، لكي تفتح أمامنا الأبواب الدهرية.

    "فَتَحْتُ لِحَبِيبِي، لَكِنَّ حَبِيبِي تَحَوَّلَ وَعَبَرَ.

    نَفْسِي خَرَجَتْ عِنْدَمَا أَدْبَرَ (تكلم).

    طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ،

    دَعَوْتُهُ فَمَا أَجَابَنِي:

    وَجَدَنِي الْحَرَسُ الطَّائِفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ،

    ضَرَبُونِي، جَرَحُونِي.

    حَفَظَةُ الأَسْوَارِ رَفَعُوا إِزَارِي عَنِّي.

    أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ (بقوى الحقل وفضائله)[150] ،

    إِنْ وَجَدْتُنَّ حَبِيبِي أَنْ تُخْبِرْنَهُ بِأَنِّي مجروحَةٌ[151] حُبّاً.

    مَا حَبِيبُكِ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ، أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ!!

    مَا حَبِيبُكِ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ حَتَّى تُحَلِّفِينَا هَكَذَا!" [٦–٩].

    لقد قامت تفتح لعريسها بعد طول رقاد، لكن عريسها كان قد تركها وعبر. لماذا فعل هكذا؟ إنه يؤدب الإنسان لتأخره في الاستجابة، وفي تأديبه يبدو كما لو أنه قد تركنا إلى حين... هذا الترك في ذاته يعتبر علامة اهتمام الله بنا، وقد أعطى الأب دانيال[152] تعليلين لهذا الترك:

    1. يتركنا الله فترة قصيرة لكي نتنبه إلى ضعف قلوبنا، عندئذ ندرك أنه ما كان لنا من نقاوة قلب قبلاً إنما هو عطية مجانية من قبل الافتقاد الإلهي.

    2. عندما يتركنا ينكشف في داخلنا هدفنا القلبي ونشاطنا في الصلاة باحثين عن الروح القدس، أي يكون بمثابة إمتحان لنا في المثابرة والرسوخ العقلي والغيرة الحقيقية. فإذا ما نلنا السعادة الروحية وبهجة النقاوة نتمسك بهذه الأمور بأكثر حرص، لأن البشر بوجه عام لا يحرصون على المحافظة على ما يظنون أنهم قادرون على نواله بسهولة.

    يقول الأب دانيال: [يعرفنا داود النبي الطوباوي بأن هذا الترك المؤقت من جانب الله يكون أحيانًا لصالحنا، لذلك طلب في صلاته ألا يكون هذا الترك دائمًا، متوسلاً إليه أن يكون لحدود معينة، قائلاً: "لا تتركني كثيرًا" (مز ١١٩: ٨). بمعنى آخر يقول: أنني أعلم أنك تترك قديسيك لأجل فائدتهم وذلك لامتحانهم... لذلك فأنا لا أسأل ألا تتركني، فإنه ليس من المفيد ليّ ألا أشعر بضعفي (لذلك قال: ويرى ليّ أنيّ تذللت (مز ١١٩: ٧١)، ولا من النافع ليّ ألا تتاح ليّ فرصة للحرب. فإن هذه الفرصة لن تتاح ليّ بالتأكيد ما دمت أمتلئ بحماية الله الدائمة. فالشيطان لا يتجاسر ويحاربني ما دمت مستندًا على حمايتك... فأنا ألتمس منك أن تتركني لكن ليس للغاية (اللفظ اليوناني "ليس كثيرًا")، وذلك لأنه مفيد ليّ أن تتركني قليلاً حتى يمتحن ثبات حبي...].

    لقد تحدث الأب دانيال كثيرًا عما نسميه بالفتور الروحي بسبب ترك الله لنا إلى حين لكي نمتحن ونحارب ونتزكى... لكنه في الحقيقة هو ليس تركًا بل إهتمامًا إلهيًا، وقد شبه القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم موقف الله بمربية تمسك بأيدي طفل، تمشي به قليلاً، ثم ترفع يديها عنه فجأة حتى يتجاسر ويمشي... تنزع يديها لكنها تبقى تتطلع إليه بقلبها وفكرها كما تترقبه عيناها، ويداها تستعدان لمساندته.

    تقول النفس البشرية: "طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ"، مع أنه واقف بجوارها، بل هو في داخلها، ينتظر أن يرى جهادها من أجله، لتقول مع يعقوب: "لن أتركك حتى تباركني".

    "دَعَوْتُهُ فَمَا أَجَابَنِي"، مع أنه مشغول بتدبير كل الأمور لأجل خلاصي.

    جالت النفس في كل العالم تطلب من تحبه مع أنه كان في داخلها، وكما قال القديس أغسطينوس: [إنه في غباوة خرج يبحث عنه خارجًا في الطبيعة والكتب، مع أن الله كان في داخله عميقًا أعمق من عمقه، وعاليًا أعلى من علوه].

    والآن من هم الحرس الطائف في المدينة الذين ضربوها وجرحوها، وحفظة الأسوار الذين رفعوا إِزَارِها عنها؟

    1. إذ كان المتحدث هنا هو المؤمن في كنيسة العهد الجديد، فإنه باسم الكنيسة يُعاتب جماعة اليهود وقادتها، الذين يمثلون الحرس الطائف في مدينة أورشليم والمسئولين عن حفظ كلمة الله، إذ كان يليق بهم أن يكونوا خدامًا للكلمة وكارزين بالمسيا المخلص، لكنهم يمسكون الكنيسة ويضربونها ويجرحونها، وصاروا يشهرون بها...

    أمام هذه الإهانات، لا ينحرف المؤمن عن نظره نحو عريسه، بل بالعكس يؤكد للمضايقين أنه مجروح بمحبة هذا العريس السماوي، قائلاً: "أُحَلِّفُكُنَّ يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ... إِنْ وَجَدْتُنَّ حَبِيبِي أَنْ تُخْبِرْنَهُ بِأَنِّي مجروحَةٌ حُبّاً".

    هذه هي المرة الخامسة التي تتحدث كنيسة الأمم في عتاب مع جماعة اليهود هكذا:

    أ. ففي المرة الأولى (١: ٥)، تُعاتبهم لأنهم أهانوها قائلين عنها أنها سوداء كخيام قيدار، ليس لها أصل، لم تستلم الشريعة، ولا جاء منها الأنبياء... فتُجيبهم أنها وإن كانت سوداء بحكم أصلها الوثني لكنها الآن هي في حضن الآب، ضمها إليه وجملها خلال ابنه يسوع المسيح الذي جملها وصيرها كشقق سليمان.

    ب. في المرة الثانية (٢: ٧)، إذ بدأت اتحادها مع الرب الذي وضع شماله تحت رأسها ويمينه تعانقها حاول اليهود إفساد هذه الوحدة وتحطيمها، أما هي فأعلنت أنه يأتي اليوم الذي فيه يظهر الرب ويعلن حقيقة هذه الاتحاد.

    ج. وفي المرة الثالثة (٣: ٥)، إذ دخل العريس القبر وقف اليهود موقف الشامتين، وكأنهم يقولون: "أخرج من القبر فنؤمن بك"، أما الكنيسة فتجيبهم لا تحسبن أنه مات وزالت رسالته، لكنه هو حيّ قائم من الأموات يقيمني معه ويصعدني من البرية بيضاء كأعمدة من الدخان معطرة بالمرّ واللبان... خلاله ارتفع إلى الآب!.

    د. وفي المرة الرابعة (٣: ١١)، إذ كان الحديث عن الصليب طلبت الكنيسة من اليهود أن يفهموا أنهم وهم يكللونه بالشوك استهزاءً به، إنما كان يُكلل كعريس للبشرية كلها في يوم عرسه ويوم فرح قلبه.

    ه. هذه هي المرة الخامسة (٥: ٨)، حيث تعلن الكنيسة لجماعة اليهود أنه وإن مر أولادها ببعض الفتور، وصار كأن الله قد تركهم، لكن لا زالت الكنيسة حية مملوءة حبًا... إنها تُجاهد حتى ينزع الرب عنهم فتورهم.

    2. ربما يُشير الحرس الطائف في المدينة إلى خدام الكنيسة، مدينة الله، ويكون حفظة الأسوار هم الكارزين بالكلمة، فإن هؤلاء جميعًا ملتزمون أن يختفوا وراء كلمة الله في حديثهم مع النفوس الفاترة. هذه النفوس تشعر كأنها قد ضُربت منهم وجرحت وصارت في عار وخزي برفع إزارها عنها، ذلك لأن كلمة الله كالسيف الذي يبتر الشر ويطرده عن النفس. كما أنها كالمرأة تكشف ضعفات الإنسان وتفضح أعماقه! فالضربات والجراحات والعري هنا ليس لمضايقة النفس والتشهير بها، وإنما جراحات الحب التي تقود للتوبة الصادقة. وكما يقول الرسول بولس نفسه: "لأنه إن كنت أحزنكم أنا فمن هو الذي يفرحني إلاَّ الذي أحزنته" (٢ كو ٢: ٢).

    على أي الأحوال إذ ينزع الفتور عن النفس البشرية، ليس فقط تدرك عودتها إلى الأحضان الأبوية في المسيح يسوع، لكنها تشهد لقوة هذا العمل حتى أمام غير المؤمنين، الذين يتساءلون قائلين:

    "مَا حَبِيبُكِ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ، أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ!

    مَا حَبِيبُكِ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ حَتَّى تُحَلِّفِينَا هَكَذَا؟!" [٩].

    إنك جميلة، ولا ينقصك شيء، فمن هو هذا الحبيب الذي تنشغلين به؟ من هو هذا الحبيب الفريد الذي تحلفينا هكذا من أجل بقائك في اتحاد معه؟!.

    لعل في هذا التساؤل نبوة عن قبول اليهود للسيد المسيح في أواخر الأيام، فإنه يأتي يوم يدرك فيه اليهود أنهم يخطئون إذ يطلبون مملكة أرضية ومطامع زمنية، لكن الحاجة إلى خلاص أبدي وتذوق لمحبة الله السماوية!.




    الحب الزوجي المتبادل



    1. العروس تمدح عريسها.

    2. حوار الحديقة.

    3. وصفة للعروس "شولميث".


    1
    العروس تمدح عريسها

    إذ يكتشف العالم في العروس حبها لعريسها ويدركون فاعلية هذا الحب في حياتها الداخلية وانعكاساته على ملامحها ومشاعرها وتصرفاتها، يتساءل عن هذا العريس الفريد. وهنا تشهد العروس لعريسها لا بالكلام بل بالحياة التي تعيشها، فإنها تعرفه تمامًا وتلمسه متحدة به، يدخل بها إلى معرفة الآب غير المنظور... تحمل شهادة حقة وعملية فتقول عنه:

    ١. "حَبِيبِي (خليلي) أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ" [١٠].

    ما أعذب هذا المخلص العريس ففيه أجتمع اللونان: الأبيض والأحمر، كل منهما يوضح الآخر ويكمله! فهو أبيض، لكنه ليس بالأبيض الشاحب الذي بلا حياة كحنانيا رئيس الكهنة الذي قال عنه الرسول بولس: "سيضربك الله أيها الحائط المبيض. أفأنت جالس تحكم عليّ حسب الناموس وأنت تأمر بضربي مخالفًا للناموس" (أع ٢٣: ٣)، فبمخالفته للوصية والناموس صار في حكم الموت بلا حياة، فقد دمه علامة الحياة، وصار شاحبًا كالأموات، أما مخلص الكنيسة ففي بياضه يحمل احمرارًا دائمًا علامة كمال القوة والحياة والحيوية! كذلك لا يحمل المخلص احمرارًا منفردًا عن البياض وإلاَّ كان في ذلك إشارة إلى القتل وسفك الدم كما جاء في سفر الرؤيا (رؤ ٦: ٤) وكما وصفت الخطية أنها كالقرمز وحمراء كَالدُّودِي (إش ١: ١٨)، ولكنه هو "الآتِي مِنْ أَدُومَ بِثِيَابٍ حُمْرٍ مِنْ بُصْرَةَ هَذَا الْبَهِيُّ بِمَلاَبِسِهِ... الْمُتَكَلِّمُ بِالْبِرِّ الْعَظِيمُ لِلْخَلاَصِ" (إش ٦٣: ١).

    لقد جاءت كلمة "أبيض" هنا بمعنى "بهي"، إذ هو شمس البرّ الذي أضاء علينا نحن الجالسين في الظلمة، ليدخل بنا بواسطة روحه القدوس إلى كمال نور معرفة الآب. حملنا فيه خلال بهائه في استحقاقات دمه (الأحمر) لنكون في حضن الآب نتعرف على كمال أسراره. هكذا يمتزج بهاؤه بعمله الخلاصي، أي بياضه باحمراره، حتى نحمل إنعكاسات بهائه فينا بدخولنا إلى أبيه.

    في سفر دانيال نرى لباسه أبيض كالثلج (دا ٧: ٢)، وفي تجليه أيضًا "صارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور" (مت ١٧: ٢). وما هو ثوب السيد المسيح إلاَّ كنيسته التي يلتحف بها كالثوب، يسكن في داخلها. فما يحمله من بهاء وبياض يعكسه على كنيسته كما على السمائيين الذين في حضرته على الدوام (مر ١٦: ٥، أع ١: ١٠) فنظهر في السماء بثياب بيض (رؤ ٣: ٤، ٧: ٩)، كما نوصى هكذا: "لتكن ثيابك في كل حين بيضاء" (جا ٩: ٨).

    لقد تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن ظهورات كثيرة للملائكة لكنه لم يتعرض لوصف ثيابهم، أما في أحداث القيامة والصعود فقد أكد لنا الكتاب أن الملائكة قد ظهرت بثياب بيضاء. من أجلنا ظهرت، كي نعرف أننا خلال قيامة الرب وصعوده نغتسل فنبيض أكثر من الثلج (مز ٥٠). إن كانت خطايانا كالقرمز – فقد دفنت في القبر – وأقامنا الرب كالثلج (إش ١: ١٨)، لهذا يقول دانيال النبي "تتطهرون فتبيضون" (دا ١١: ٣٥).

    هكذا ترى الكنيسة عريسها فتفرح ببهائه وتبتهج بدمه... أما العدو الشيطان فيرتعب أمام بهاء المخلص ويخاف من دم صليبه، لهذا تقول الكنيسة:

    ٢. "علَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ" [١٠].

    صار معروفًا للناس والشياطين، تعرفه الكنيسة بكونه "قائم راية للشعوب" (إش ١١: ١٠) ارتفع على الصليب فجذب البشرية إليه ليسكب بهاءه عليها ويُقدسها بالدم، وتعرفه الشياطين فتصرخ: "أنزل من على الصليب" لأنه حطم مملكتهم وأشهرهم جهارًا. ظافرًا بهم (كو ٢: ١٥).

    ٣. "رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ (خالص)،

    قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ، حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ" [١١].

    إن كان الذهب يُشير إلى الحياة السماوية فإن "الذهب الخالص" يُشير إلى لاهوته، إذ فيه "يحل ملء اللاهوت جسديًا" (كو ٢: ٩). لقد أقامه الآب رأسًا للكنيسة "الذي منه كل الجسد بمفاصل وربط" (كو ٢: ٩)، إذ هو وحده كابن الله وكلمته يقدر أن يدخل بالجسد كله إلى السماء. إن كان الرأس سماويًا، فالجسد لا يقدر أن يعيش إلاَّ على مستوى سماوي ما دام الجسد متحدًا بالرأس. هذا هو سرّ حبها لعريسها، أنه يدخل بها إلى السموات أي إلى أحضان أبيه، خلال اتحادها به.

    أما شعره المحيط بالكنيسة المسترسل إنما هو الكنيسة أو كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [هو جماعة القديسين الذين بمثابة شعر الرب لا تسقط منه واحدة بدون إذن أبيه... هم يعيشون به. لهذا لا تظهر فيه شعرة بيضاء بل كله "أسود حالك كالغراب"، لا يشيخ مؤمن بل يتجدد كالنسر شبابه].

    هذا هو عمل الروح القدس، الذي يهب الشركة بين الأعضاء والرأس، فتبقى الأعضاء في كمال قوتها خلال الرأس الذي لا يضعف مطلقًا.

    كما أن السيد المسيح هو "هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب ١٢: ٨)، فإن كنيسته تعبر خلاله فوق حدود الزمن فلا تصيبها شيخوخة ولا تقوى عليها أحداث أرضية!.

    ٤. "عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ،

    مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا (على المجاري)[153]" [١٢].

    مع أنه الملك المرهب الذي يخيف الأعداء، عيناه كلهيب نار (رؤ ١: ١٤) فاحصة لدقائق الأمور وخفياتها، لكنه إذ يظهر لمؤمنيه يرون عينيه كالحمام البسيط الوديع المملوء براءة[154]. عيناه كعيني الحمامة "أطهر من أن تنظرا الشر" (حب ١: ١٣).

    يرى الأب فيكتوريانوس أسقف Pateu من رجال القرن الثالث أن المياه تُشير إلى الشعوب الكثيرة المتعددة التي جاءت إلى الله خلال المعمودية[155]، بهذا فإن الحديث عن عينيه كالحمام على مجاري المياه إنما يُشير إلى تجسد الرب وإعلان بدء جيل جديد مقدس خلال عماده.

    أما كونهما مغسولتان في اللبن فيُشير ذلك إلى أهتمام الرب أن يقدم لمؤمنيه الإيمان الخالص غير الغاش غذاء لنفوسهم، إذ يقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [يعتمد الرب في اللبن بمعنى أنه يعتمد في الاخلاص، والذين يعتمدون في اللبن هم أولئك الذين لهم الإيمان الذي بلا دنس].

    أما جلوسهما في وَقْبَيْهِمَا أي استقرارهما في موضعهما إنما يُشير إلى رعاية الله لكنيسته وأولاده، يركز نظره الإلهي على كل عضو، ولا يحول عنه عينيه حتى يدخل به شركة الأمجاد.

    نستطيع القول أيضًا بأن عيني المسيح هم كهنته وخدامه هؤلاء الذين يحملون نظرة المسيح نحو البشرية، لهم البصيرة الروحية المتفتحة بالروح القدس كما "بالحمامة"، ليدخلوا بالشعوب إلى مياه المعمودية، هناك يغتسلون من خطاياهم، وينعمون بالإيمان غير الغاش كاللبن. يجلس هؤلاء العاملون في وَقْبَيْهِمَا، أي لهم موضع في الرأس "المسيح" حتى يقدرون خلاله أن يتطلعوا إلى كل نفس، مهتمين بخلاص الجميع. أما تشبيههم بعيني المسيح فهو تشبيه كتابي، إذ عُرف النبي في العهد القديم بالرائي (عا ٧: ١٢)، إذ يستطيع النبي بروح النبوة أن يرى ما لا يستطيع الشعب أن يراه. وكان يُلقب أحيانًا بالرقيب (حز ٣: ١٧، 2٣: ٧) يقف على البرج ليرى إن كان هناك أعداء فينذر الشعب.

    ٥. "خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ (سلطانية)[156] الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ (تفيض) رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ" [١٣].

    خدا السيد المسيح اللذان يشيران إلى طلعته قد تعرضا للهزء والاحتقار كما جاء على لسان إشعياء النبي: "بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين، وجهي لم أستر عن العار والخزي" (إش ٥٠: ٦)... هذا الوجه الذي لم يحوله الرب عن بصاق الأشرار (مت ٢٧: ٣)، تراه الكنيسة يحمل دلائل الحب الباذل فتشبه بخميلة طيب أي مجموعة من الشجيرات المتشابكة التي تفيح رائحتها طيبًا، وبأتلام (باقات) رياحين ذكية، تشتمها النفس رائحة حياة.

    ٦. "شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً" [١٣].

    تحدثنا قبلاً عن العريس كسوسنة البرية، وأنه بالاتحاد معه يصير المؤمنون أيضًا سوسن. أما هنا فشفتا العريس تشبهان بالسوسن (زنبق)... فماذا يعني هذا؟

    يُشير السوسن إلى المجد الملوكي، إذ يتحدث عنه الرب قائلاً: "ولا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها" (مت ٦: ٢٩). فشفتا السيد المسيح تعلنان تعاليم مجيدة، أو بمعنى آخر تقدم كلمة الحياة القادرة أن تدخل بالمؤمن إلى الحياة المجيدة الأبدية. لهذا يقول عنه المرتل: "انسكبت النعمة على شفتيه" (مز ٤٥: ٢).

    هاتان الشفتان تحملان رائحة طيب عطرة تقطر كالمرّ. وقد وصف الإنجيليون الكلمات الخارجة منهما هكذا: "لم يتكلم إنسان مثل هذا قط" (يو ٧: ٤٧)، "كان الجميع يشهدون له يتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه ويقولون: أليس هذا ابن يوسف؟" (لو ٤: ٢٢).

    أما وصفهما بأنهما يقطران مرًا ممتزجًا بالميعة إنما يعني أن كلماته ممتزجة بالدخول في مرارة آلامه والدفن معه إذ كفن بالميعة... كل من يسمعه يشتهي الدخول معه في شركة آلامه والموت معه. وكما يقول القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص[157]: [يفيض المُرّ من جسده، ويملأ نفوس من قبلوه، وهذا رمز واضح عن أماتة الجسد...].

    يرى القديس غريغوريوس أيضًا أن هذا الفم الذي يفيض سوسنًا ومرًا مائعًا إنما يمثل الرسل، الذين هم فم الرب، يشهدون بكلمة إنجيله التي هي السوسن، ويدخلون بالمؤمنين إلى المرّ المائع أي الأمانة في المعمودية أو الدفن معه لينالوا قوة قيامته. فالرسول بطرس أفاض بسوسن بهي – الذي هو الكلمة – في بيت كرنيليوس، مالئًا نفوس سامعيه بالمرّ، إذ دفنوا مع السيد المسيح في المعمودية، وصاروا أموات عن العالم.
    ٧. "يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ" [١٤].

    تُشير "الحلقة" أو "الدائرة" إلى الأبدية، لأن ليس لها نقطة بداية ولا نقطة نهاية. يداه أبديتان، تشبعان النفس والجسد معًا إلى الأبد. أما كونهما من ذهب فإشارة إلى سمتها السماوية... فهو يمسك بعروسه ويدخل يدها في يده السماوية ليسكب عمله فيها فتحمل قوته وإمكانياته السماوية، لتعبر معه إلى السماء.

    أما الزبرجد فقد ورد مرارًا في العهد القديم (حز ١: ١٦، دا ١٠: ٦)، ليُشير إلى قوة التأسيس... إذ "أعمال يديه أمانة وحق"، تؤسسان عروسه على الإيمان الراسخ والحق.
    ٨. "بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ" [١٤].

    تُشير البطن أو الأحشاء إلى مشاعر الله العميقة المملوءة حبًا وحنانًا كما جاء في إرميا: "حنت أحشائي إليه، رحمة أرحمه يقول الرب" (إر ٢١: ٢٠). أما كون هذا الحنان كالعاج الأبيض، فذلك لأن العاج يأتي كثمر للألم إذ يُنزع من الفيل خلال آلامه حتى الموت. وأما كون أحشاؤه مغلفة بالياقوت الأزرق وهو لون سماوي، إنما ليعلن أن حبه ليس أرضيًا مؤقتًا بل سماوي أبدي.
    ٩. "سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ (ذهب)" [١٥].

    تُشير الساقان إلى القدرة على السير بثبات، وأما الذهب أو الإبريز فيُشير إلى الطبيعة السماوية، وكأن من يتحد بالعريس إنما يقدر أن يسير به في حركة مستمرة نحو السماء، يدُكّ تحت قدميه كل قوى إبليس، محطمًا الموت وقاهرًا الخطية.

    وللقديس أمبروسيوس تعليق جميل على هذه العبارة، إذ يقول: [ساقاه عمودا رخام مؤسستان على قاعدتين من ذهب، لأن المسيح يتمشى في النفوس، ويجعل له طرقًا في أذهان قديسيه، فيكون فيها كما لو كانتا قاعدتين من الذهب وأساسات من الحجارة الكريمة طُبع عليها آثار قدمي كلمة الله السماوي].
    ١٠. "طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ، فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ" [١٥].

    لبنان منطقة سياحية جميلة يلجأ إليها بعض المتزوجين حديثًا لبدء حياتهم الزوجية في جو جميل، هكذا فإن وجه الرب يسوع بما يحمله من بشاشة وحنان يفرح النفس التي تُريد أن تعيش في الحياة الزوجية الروحية مع الكلمة الإلهي. لقد وصف المرتل المسيا قائلاً: "أبرع جمالاً من بني البشر"، وجاء في التقرير الذي كتبه بيلاطس البنطي لهيرودس عن السيد المسيح "تشتهي أن تتطلع إليه".

    أما سرّ جماله فيكمن في كونه " فَتى كَالأَرْزِ"، المعروف بطوله الشامخ مع استقامته ورائحته الذكية... هكذا يظهر السيد المسيح للنفس كالفتى الذي لا يشيخ قط.

    والعجيب أن الرب في تنازله حمل ناوستنا مشاركًا إيانا كل مراحل نمو ما عدا الشيخوخة، صار جنينًا مع الأجناء، وطفلاً بين الأطفال، وصبيًا وشابًا فرجلاً لكنه صعد قبل الشيخوخة، إذ لا يليق به أن يشيخ، حتى لا تحمل كنيسته روح العجز والشيخوخة الروحية. فقد جاء في الوحي الإلهي: "يتجدد مثل النسر شبابك" (مز ١٠٣: ٥). وجاء في الطقس الكنسي عن الكنيسة وعن العذراء مريم بكونها العضو الأمثل في الكنيسة: "الكرمة التي لا تشيخ"...

    المسيحي لا يعرف الشيخوة مطلقًا، بل يزداد مع الأيام شبابًا، فإنه وإن كان إنسانه الخارجي يفنى لكن الداخل يتجدد يومًا فيوم (٢ كو ٤: ١٦)، وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "لبستم الإنسان الجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه" (كو ٣: ١٠)...  حقًا، إن الجسد يضعف وقد يشيخ لكن الروح يبقى نشيطًا وقويًا (مت ٢٦: ٤١، مر ١٤: ٣٨).
    ١١. "حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ،
    هذَا حَبِيِبي وهذّا خَلِيِلي يَا بَنَاتِ أُوشَليمَ" [١٦].

    يقول المرتل: "ما أحلى قولك لفمي، أحلى من العسل لفمي" (مز ١١٩: ١٠3). هكذا يجد المؤمن في كلمات السيد عذوبة خاصة وحلاوة، لأن هذه الكلمات هي روح وحياة. من يأكل منها يرجع إلى السيد جائعًا إليه، ومن يشرب منه يعطش بالأكثر إليه...

    إذ ينصت الإنسان لكلمات الرب ينسحب قلبه في شوق أعظم نحو التعرف على هذه الأسرار الإلهية، ويبقى حياته كلها جالسًا عند قدمي الرب لا يُريد مفارقته، قائلاً مع المرتل: "لكل كمال وجدت حدًا أما وصاياك فواسعة جدًا" (مز ١١٩).

    سرّ حلاوة كلماته أنها تحمل قوة وسلطانًا، فلا يعطي مجرد وصايا أو نصائح وإرشادات أو تحذيرات، لكنه يعطي مع الكلمة قوة التنفيذ، فترتفع الوصية بالإنسان ليدخل إلى معرفة أسرار السموات، وتنطلق النفس من مجد إلى مجد، تحمل باستمرار سرّ قوة جديدة لا تنتهي.

    أخيرًا، إذ تشعر العروس بعجز اللغة عن وصف عريسها تقول: "َكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ". هذا هو حبيبها الصديق الذي تطلبه وتسعى إليه... إنه مشبع لها، فيه تجد كل حبها وإليه كل اشتياقها!

​


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على الموضوع المميز 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرااااائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرور غاااالى جدا

شكرا


العدرا معاااكم

آمين​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع هااااااااام جدا*
*ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *موضوع هااااااااام جدا*
> *ميررررررسى على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*مرور غاااالى أخى الحبيب

شــــــــــــكرا


العدرا معاااكم

داااائما*​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


الرب معاكم
​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


الرب معاكم
​*


----------

